# AVD läuft, Handy stüzt ab



## AquaBall (22. Mai 2012)

Meine App ist jetzt fast fertig.
Die letzte Ergänzung war der Einbau von OnLongClick in einem ExpandableListView.
In der Testumgebung Eclipse/mit AVD2.3.3API10 läuft sie problemlos, und korrekt.

... aber auf meine Testhandy stürzt dieser LongClick ab (immer). 
Welche Möglichkeit hab ich nun diesen Fehler zu finden?

Alles andere läuft auch am Handy korrekt.
(und ich seh' ja am Handy kein Log.v oder System.out mehr?)

Das Handy läuft mit 2.3.4
Compiliert hab ich auf Android 2.3.3


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Mai 2012)

Super Tipp von einem User hier aus dem Forum (wo ich leider den Namen gerade nicht weiß):

Lad Dir die App "Quick System Info" aus dem Market runter. Ist wirklich genial was da alles drin ist. Unter anderem kann man eben auch auf Logcat-Ausgaben zugreifen.


----------



## AquaBall (23. Mai 2012)

Danke! Toller Hinweis.

Mein Problem hab ich inzwischen lösen können:
Lag nicht an der App, sondern daran dass die Datenkonstellation am Handy anders ist.
Dadurch bin ich in einen Programmteil gekommen, den ich an AVD nie erreicht habe.

Es hat sich also alles "richtig" verhalten.

Aber das bringt mich auf eine andere Frage: siehe http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-geraete/136646-leichen-loeschen.html#post901620?


----------

